# K-1 Visa police certificate



## OT's boy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi All

I am at the start of the process to get a K-1 visa to move to the USA and marry my American girlfriend. I am from the UK.

When looking through the required documentation I noticed that my police certificate will be required. Unfortunately about 3 years ago I was given a caution for possession of a very small amount of cannabis (about 4 or 5 grams). I was never arrested. I was 19 at the time and just a stupid kid. I have not used since, and more importantly I have not been caught. Does anyone know what kind of effect this will have on my chances of obtaining the visa? And is there anyone who has been in the same kind of situation as me?

Thanks guys!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

All you can do is request the required certificate and go from there.


----------

